# Foo Fighters '15



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 9* - Molson Amphitheatre, Toronto, ON
August 12* - Rexall Place, Edmonton, AB.
August 13* - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary, AB.

*with Royal Blood

September 11 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver, BC

PRESALE WILL ONLY HAPPEN AT ARENA BOX OFFICE ON SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 22 - "Beat The Bots North American Tour"

Toronto: Rogers Centre Gate 7 - 9AM line up begins, 3PM line up ends - 2 floor / 4 seated 
Edmonton: Rexall Place Box Office - 9AM line up begins, 3PM line up ends - 2 floor / 4 seated 
Calgary: Scotiabank Saddledome Box Office - 9AM line up begins, 3PM line up ends - 2 floor / 4 seated 
Vancouver: Rogers Arena Box Office, 9AM line up begins, 3PM line up ends - 2 floor / 4 seated 

(Although I'm not certain, I take the 2 floor/4 seated limits to mean the floors will be general admission)

Online presales begin Dec 1
Public on sale dates are either Dec 4th or 5th


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll get my tickets online - Dec 1st!!! I know what I'll be doing on Sept 11, 2015. Assuming I can get tickets


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I'll get my tickets online - Dec 1st!!! I know what I'll be doing on Sept 11, 2015. Assuming I can get tickets


You and me both. I've been checking their site waiting for this and then heard it on the radio on the way home tonight.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

BYAAH!!!!

I might have to go line up for this one...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

blam said:


> BYAAH!!!!
> 
> I might have to go line up for this one...


Thought about lining up for this but just got busy around the house with the kids and before I knew it daylight was gone.

Did you end up getting tickets?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

johnnyshaka said:


> Thought about lining up for this but just got busy around the house with the kids and before I knew it daylight was gone.
> 
> Did you end up getting tickets?


yes I did.

wasnt too bad of a line either. I left the house around 815 and got home at 11


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I know the Toronto presales on TM aren't supposed to go live until Dec 1 - but I was pleasantly surprised when I pulled up the page and randomly typed in "highways" a few moments ago...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Love the Christmas sweater!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just bought my tickets!! I got pretty decent seats with my first try but then I decided to see what else they had to offer. Doh!!!! Should have gone with the first offer. Still got decent seats but not as decent as the first ones. Anyways, I saw that the opening act is none other than Gary Clark Jr.!! Double bonus.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's awesome. Royal Blood is with them in Alberta which will be cool but I'd much rather see Gary! Mine was the opposite, I got mediocre seats and then randomly tried again 2 hrs later and got much better seats. So now I have 2 extra tickets for the Edmonton show if anyone is looking for some!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> the opening act is none other than Gary Clark Jr.!! Double bonus.


yeah, when I saw that I was totally jealous. tempted to go to the vancouver show as well


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Jealous here as well... Saw him at the RnR HOF concert in LA a couple years ago and he was fantastic. I'll be at both Toronto shows.

View attachment 11234


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

[video=youtube;05HiWmZ6QSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84503534&amp;feature=player_embedded&amp;v=05HiWmZ6QSg&amp; x-yt-ts=1421914688[/video]

About 1:48:20 or so for the Foos breaking out their version of Tom Sawyer. Other covers of Detroit Rock City, Stay With Me (Faces) and Under Pressure (Queen/Bowie).


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

one of my co workers made it down to brazil for that show. totally jealous.


----------

